# Opinions on Iams food?



## Ellie's mom (Sep 6, 2013)

I just adopted my Ellie Chihuahua two days ago and they had her on Iams healthy maintainence food? They gave me a bunch to bring home for her so I haven't bought more yet. I am feeding my Lab Blue Buffalo healthy weight and was wondering if I should switch Ellie to this? Or switch both of them to Iams?


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

I am not familiar with that particular food, but in general Iams make low to average quality foods, with poor quality ingredients. They are not the most reliable company and have had several recalls recently. I wouldn't use any of their products, personally.
The Blue Buffalo is a better choice than the Iams, but there are better foods available. Nutrition is very important in small breeds like Chis, because they eat so little we have to make every bite count.
Have a look on dogfoodadvisor.com for a 5 star food that suits both your dogs.


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

Iams and Blue Buffalo contain fillers and grains that can lead to allergies and lack of proper nutrition. There is a nutrition thread that has a star-rating chart on here. I would definitely do your research and choose what is best for you and your baby.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I hate Iams and Science Diet! YUCK!


----------



## Ellie's mom (Sep 6, 2013)

Ok so maybe wellness would be better? Do I need to get a small bites food for her or can they eat the same kibble?


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

Little dogs can certainly manage big kibbles as long as they have their teeth, but some prefer the smaller size. If I were going to feed a kibble I would feed it soaked anyway, so kibble size wouldn't to be an issue.


----------



## Ellie's mom (Sep 6, 2013)

Ok thanks so much!


----------



## APBTgirl252 (Sep 29, 2011)

Iams isn't a high quality food.. It also has recalls pretty often.

Iams review:
Iams ProActive Health Dog Food | Review and Rating


----------



## Ellie's mom (Sep 6, 2013)

Yeah I'm switching her over to FROMM. It's just taking a while lol


----------



## Cryss (Nov 4, 2013)

I just switched my chi's over to Fromm Grain Free from Royal Canin Chihuahua...so far so good!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## MMS (Aug 2, 2012)

I would switch that dog now. Lots of people on here rave about Fromm. It didn't work for us, unfortunately. If we ever go back to kibble, the only one that worked for us to my standard was Orijen. All the others (and we tried many) left their coats dull and they needed so much of it! And they pooped SO MUCH!!!! Especially on Fromm... not to mention I was definitely put off by the bright orange color of the poop. But Fromm (the grain free kind, please) is worlds away from the garbage that is IAMS.


----------

